# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  football to blame

## chance

it has been very quiet on here tonight,i came on here as my partner took over the tv for the fball,so thought id go on the games forum but no ones been there all night so i reckon the majority of you must be men and you were watching the fball,well next time give 'chance' a second thought hey?

----------


## Jade

Mines gone down the pub   :Smile:  - Better move it to Sports Forum   :Smile:

----------

